# Tabletop Gaming News for Thursday, 2 May, 2013 [Spell Compendium Review; and a QUESTION! Plus GenCon



## delericho (May 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> On the right hand side of EN World's home page (lower down) is a "Coming Soon" sidebar. It's been there for a while (before that it wasn't there for a while, and before that it was there for years). I'm trying to decide whether to keep it - it simply lists WotC's and Paizo's major upcoming releases over the next few months. While I appreciate that that info, like everything else on this page and most of the web, can be found also elsewhere, my question is this: is it useful to you? Do you use it? Please let me know in the comments, as I'm trying to decide whether to keep it or not.




That's a tricky one to answer. I like that it's there, and have occasionally used it to see what's coming up. But I haven't bought anything from WotC or Paizo other than the Pathfinder Adventure Path (which I have on subscription) for a couple of years, so I'm hard-pressed to call it "useful". I'm hopeful that that might change if and when 5e is released.

So... if everything else is equal, I'd rather have it than not. But if the effort of maintaining it is better spent elsewhere, then I wouldn't complain about it going away. I hope that helps!


----------



## Ashran (May 2, 2013)

delericho said:


> That's a tricky one to answer. I like that it's there, and have occasionally used it to see what's coming up. But I haven't bought anything from WotC or Paizo other than the Pathfinder Adventure Path (which I have on subscription) for a couple of years, so I'm hard-pressed to call it "useful". I'm hopeful that that might change if and when 5e is released.
> 
> So... if everything else is equal, I'd rather have it than not. But if the effort of maintaining it is better spent elsewhere, then I wouldn't complain about it going away. I hope that helps!




For my part, I find that usefull, especially for someone who used to buy only wotc products and is starting to buy paizo product as well. I come here at least once a day and have a quick look to see if anything new is annonced and see if it interests me... 

So for me it should be kept


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 2, 2013)

Keep it.


----------



## edemaitre (May 2, 2013)

I like being able to see at a glance what's coming from WotC and Paizo.


----------



## Wraith Form (May 2, 2013)

Please keep it, but even better--you could add other publisher's products to the list.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2013)

Wraith Form said:


> Please keep it, but even better--you could add other publisher's products to the list.




I could - indeed, I've considered it.  But there's a volume consideration - it would be thousands upon thousands of items long.  So I'd end up having to choose, and I just don't know how to do that!


----------



## thepriz (May 2, 2013)

I don't know how this website works in the background, but it would be useful to have the Coming Soon configurable by user. What do I mean by this. If it is possible, have each person pick which publishers they would like to see. I personally like it, and use it.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2013)

thepriz said:


> I don't know how this website works in the background, but it would be useful to have the Coming Soon configurable by user. What do I mean by this. If it is possible, have each person pick which publishers they would like to see. I personally like it, and use it.




It's just me writing the side column.  It's not a database or anything.


----------



## delericho (May 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I could - indeed, I've considered it.  But there's a volume consideration - it would be thousands upon thousands of items long.  So I'd end up having to choose, and I just don't know how to do that!




Well, if you were to include DCC releases from Goodman and Star Wars and Warhammer releases from FFG, that would cover the top five from those quarterly rankings we keep seeing, without totally swamping it.

Just a suggestion; of course, if you think it's more trouble than it's worth then I can readily understand that.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 3, 2013)

The Coming Soon sidebar is one of my favorite vintage/modern ENWorld features. Please keep it.

You have WotC and Paizo on there. Maybe add Goodman or Frog God to cover OSR and you've got the three major flavors of D&D covered.


----------



## EricNoah (May 3, 2013)

I think it helps send the message that D&D is d20 is Pathfinder is D&D.  Probably helps Paizo the most. Paizo can't really come right out and say it, but you can. Plus it's pretty and shiny. Maybe Paizo can/should work out an Amazon.com-like deal with you...


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2013)

*Tabletop Gaming News for Thursday, 2 May, 2013 [Spell Compendium Review; and a*



EricNoah said:


> I think it helps send the message that D&D is d20 is Pathfinder is D&D.  Probably helps Paizo the most. Paizo can't really come right out and say it, but you can. Plus it's pretty and shiny. Maybe Paizo can/should work out an Amazon.com-like deal with you...




I don't think Paizo needs to say that the days ... Brandwise, it's been kicking D&D's ass for a couple of years. Of course, WotC hasn't actually been publishing D&D for those years, so not being #1 in a period where the previous #1 literally stopped publishing would be fairly embarrassing.

I have to admit that I'm excited to see what happens when WotC engages warp drive once 5E launches. I think both companies will get really exciting!


----------



## Jeff Carlsen (May 4, 2013)

I say keep it, and some day make it database driven so you can follow thepriz's suggestion. A custom feed of upcoming products from just the games I care about would be immensely useful.


----------



## Eminence_Grise (May 4, 2013)

I was going to vote for removal, but the suggestion to have it database driven with the user's preference is great.


----------



## TheObserver (May 6, 2013)

I vote for keeping it.


----------

